# FR: tout - place dans la phrase



## bonjourparis

the place of "tout" in the sentences always confused me. I've written some sentences below with "tout". Are they all correct? if not, please correct any mistakes. Thanks!

1. Je vais te tout dire.
2. Il faut que tu me tout dises.
3. Je vais te parler de tout. (so "Je vais t'en tout parler" is not correct?)
4. Il sait tout.
5. Elle a tout su. (Or "Elle a su tout"?)
6. Je lui ai tout montré.


----------



## minikita

Bonjour,

1. Je vais tout te dire.
2. Il faut que tu me dises tout.
3. correct mais pas ce qu'il y a entre parenthèses.
4. correct
5. correct mais pas ce qui est entre parenthèses.
6. correct !


----------



## bonjourparis

Thanks minikita, but why there is a difference between 1 and 2. "tout te dire" and "me dises tout"?


----------



## minikita

I think it is due to the tense used.

1. I am going to tell you everything. 
2. You need to tell me everything or I need you to tell me everything.

For the second one, it is because of the proposition "que tu me dises tout".

I am sorry but it is quite difficult to find an explanation but this is it ! 
Perhaps, someone else will explain better than me..


----------



## brumeux

The rule seems to be: "_tout_" follows the conjugated form of the verb. (The case where _tout_ follows the preposition _de _is an exception, of course.)

E.g.

_Je vais tout te dire._
_Il sait tout._
_Elle a tout su._

Can someone confirm this? 

And if this is indeed a rule, what is the rule for negative sentences? Same thing but with the negation inserted. e.g. _Il ne sait pas tout_?


----------



## minikita

That's right, it seems to work with all the sentences... except with "parler de tout", as you said.

Great !


----------



## Maître Capello

As indirect object (i.e., when used with a preposition), _tout_ has to follow the preposition. Anyway, this is not the only case where _tout_ doesn't follow the conjugated part of the verb.

_J'ai pensé à *tout*._ (preposition)
_Je t'ai dit *tout* ce que je sais._ (relative clause)
_Je t'ai toujours *tout* dit._ (adverb)
_*Tout* est bien qui finit bien._ (_Tout_ is the subject.)
_Il a dû *tout* me dire._ (The verb whose object is _tout_, namely _dire_, is in the infinitive.)
_Après m'avoir *tout* dit,…_ (past infinitive)


----------



## guigui19

I'm not sure it will help you but if we talk about grammar, you always have to wonder what is the function of the word you're using. Let's explain that.

The direct object (called _COD_ in french : _complément d'objet direct_) comes after the verb and after the negation. To see what is the COD in a sentence, you have to answer a question. Let's see with an example : 

*Le chat mange la souris. *
_The cat eats the mouse. _

Here you have to ask the question :
*Le chat mange quoi ?*
Answer : *la souris. *

So "la souris" is the COD of the verb. `
The verb can't be used without its COD : it would have no sense. That's why it comes right after it. 

Now, as Maitre Capello said, you also have indirect objet (french = COI, complément d'objet indirect). It's as easy as COD. The difference is that you need a preposition. 

Eg : 

*J'ai pensé à tout. *

The question you have to ask is : "A quoi ai-je pensé ?" 
The answer :*"A tout". *

_"A tout"_ is the COI of the verb, it can't go without it. But* remember the entire answer (the preposition and the name) is the COI*. That's why you have to say :"j'ai pensé à tout". 

I hope it will help you. That's what we learn at school when we're young because it's not that simple even for french children.


----------



## hdgr3000

Bonjour, j'ai une question de grammaire. Je sais que pour les adverbes négatifs, il faut les mettre avant un infinitif suivant, mais est-ce que la même règle est appliquée avec 'tout', par exemple, dit-on "Je veux tout comprendre" ou "Je veux comprendre tout" ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## swirtch

Je veux tout comprendre est plus naturel, mais je veux comprendre tout n'est pas grammaticalement faux, juste un peu maladroit.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Aujourd'hui j'ai entendu dans une émission la phrase : "Et maintenant, nous allons accueillir Christine qui va tout nous raconter" [au sujet des bouquets "très fruités"]
Est-ce que c'est aussi correct (et courant) de dire "... qui va nous raconter tout." ?
Merci d'avance !

(Veuillez corriger mes erreurs s'il y en a !)


----------



## eden junior

Bonsoir,

En général, le mot "tout" se place avant les pronoms liés à l'infinitif. Tel est le cas dans la phrase entendue ("Christine va tout nous raconter") puisque "tout" apparaît avant le pronom "nous" qui dépend du verbe "raconter". Ici, selon moi ça sonne mieux de dire "va tout nous raconter" plutôt que d'affirmer "va nous raconter tout". (Par contre, on dit "elle nous raconte tout", il n'y a pas le choix, c'est impossible ici de mettre "tout" avant, ça n'aurait aucun sens).
Il est possible d'utiliser le mot "tout" après le verbe si on veut insister sur l'intégralité ("Je vais te raconter tout !") ou en présence d'une proposition relative, par exemple lorsqu'on affirme "Il n'a pas envie de leur dévoiler tout ce qu'il sait". 

Lorsqu'il n'y a pas de pronom (si on supprime le "nous" en disant "Christine va tout raconter"), le complément d'objet direct "tout" se place avant l'infinitif.


----------



## crapaud

Lequel est grammatiquement correcte?  Je peux leur tout dire, Je peux leur dire tout, Je peux tout leur dire?

Merci d'avance, Crapaud


----------



## Maître Capello

Les pronoms personnels (_me, te, se, nous, vous, le, la, les, lui, leur, y, en_) doivent toujours précéder immédiatement le verbe dont ils sont le complément (sauf à l'impératif). Il faut donc choisir entre _tout leur dire_ et _leur dire tout_, selon le contexte, mais on ne peut jamais dire _leur tout dire_ .

_Je peux tout *leur dire*._  (_tout_ = pronom)
_Je peux *leur dire* tout._  (_tout_ = pronom) ← pas vraiment faux, mais pas idiomatique non plus
_Je peux *leur dire* tout ce qu'ils veulent entendre._  (_tout_ = adjectif modifiant _ce_)


----------



## Jeyrem

You can say for (5)

Elle* a su tout* ce qu'il y avait besoin de savoir.
Il a *mangé tout* ce qui restait du dîner.
Il a *trouvé tout* ce qui lui fallait


But in short phrases , we would take this option :

Elle a tout su.
Il a tout mangé.
Il a tout trouvé.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien ce que je disais : quand _tout_ est adjectif, il vient après le verbe, mais il le précède quand c'est un pronom.


----------



## Armanguwen

Hello, I wonder wheter “tout” is a an adverbe or a pronoun in the sentence “je veux tout comprendre” or in the sentce “celui qui a tout vu”.

It seems to be a pronoun, I think, so if it is an pronoun, why do we put it in front of the verb?


----------



## Maître Capello

In your examples, _tout_ is indeed a pronoun. It therefore comes before the verb. (See the rest of this thread.)


----------

